# A Princess of Mars (2009)



## dwndrgn (Aug 18, 2004)

Has it been previously posted that Bouroughs' A Princess of Mars is coming to the big screen?  Just in case it hasn't, here you go.  Apparently the director from 'Sky Captain' is to lead and it is to be out next year sometime.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 18, 2004)

This sounds interesting. I read Swordsmen Of mars many years ago ,so I presume Princess is one of a series. From what I remember, the stories were almost in a fantasy vein but set (obviously   ) on Mars. Must look out for this.


----------



## polymorphikos (Aug 19, 2004)

First in the series. Very excited. Can't wait to see who plays Dejah Thoris (and I pray it isn't some waif. I've said it before, but we need a thirties-style sexpot for this, not a _*shudder*_ nineties-style one).


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Aug 19, 2004)

If they mess up the casting of Dejah Thoris I shall summon kinophagic wyrms to devour every copy of the film in every format.


----------



## polymorphikos (Sep 12, 2004)

*Pointless Banner-waving*

Two questions:

1) How would I go about starting a petition. You know, a good one that goes somewhere.

2) Who wants to join me in campaigning for Sophie Marceau as Dejah Thoris?


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Pointless Banner-waving*

1) not like this
2) Oooh i do


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Pointless Banner-waving*

1. Starting a petition? Easy? Going somewhere? _That's_ the hard part.
 2. Who are Sophie Marceau and Dejah Thoris? (ducks and runs)


----------



## Hypes (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Pointless Banner-waving*


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Pointless Banner-waving*

Poor lass - she looks quite uncomfortable.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Pointless Banner-waving*



			
				I said:
			
		

> Poor lass - she looks quite uncomfortable.


I would be happy to comfort her.


----------



## Wayfarer (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Pointless Banner-waving*

Now that we've established who Sophie Marceau is, who's Dejah Thoris?


----------

